# 2nd Marriages



## runninhyde (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Chris,

I'm new to the site but I have not noticed any forums about multiple marriages ie 2nd 3rd time married....I am looking for some feedback about other's challenges, success etc. Thanks for your help!

runninhyde


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi, thanks for your suggestion.

Just post it under the most appropriate section or "General Relationship" category. We are trying to limit and decrease the number of sections at the present time. Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Runninhyde:

I've read that between 40-60% of second and third marriages fail. You would think that people would learn from their mistakes, but I guess not! Possible reasons: people jumping into rebound relationships too quickly, difficulty of blending step families, and financial difficulties from the divorce settlement.

I am married for the second time; we have lasted 34 years. My first marriage lasted 3 years: we were too young to understand what it took to have a good relationship. I learned a lot about myself, and the pain of my divorce allowed me to be a much better wife to my husband. I love being married, and I am glad that I finally figured out how to do it right! I have a wonderful husband, and I am happy that I was not afraid to try again.


----------

